# Problem mit erstes java test klasse



## js-mueller (27. April 2005)

Ich bekomme folgenden fehler:



> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
> 
> An error occurred at line: 3 in the jsp file: /rKonfig.jsp
> Generated servlet error:
> The constructor rDB_verb() is not visible



Das ist meine Klasse


```
package rKonfig.stdKls;

public class rDB_verb
{
	private String rDB_addresse;
        private String rDB_bnzName;

    public rDB_verb()
    {
        rDB_addresse = "test"; 
    }
    public String rDB_verb2() 
    {
        return rDB_addresse;
    }
}
```

So das ist meine jsp datei ( auch nichts wildes )


```
<%@ page import="rKonfig.stdKls.*" %>

<%
rDB_verb test = new rDB_verb();
String test2 = test.rDB_verb2();
out.println(test2);
%>
```

Ich verzweifel daran schonwieder :-/ Hab ja das mit dem servlet schon  aufgegeben, was ich im j2ee forum gepsoted hab.


----------

